# Tuscan red rattle-can?



## peter havriluk (Mar 31, 2020)

Does anyone know of a rattle-can paint that would impersonate PRR Tuscan red? I have a bottle of Floquil I've had for a bunch of years, but using it means an airbrush, a 'barrier' sealcoat applied first, a regular character-building journey prefer not to take. 

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There must be a lot out there that would come very close to that colour......Tamiya model paint should have something, even Testors, if you can still find it.....

But you’ll likely have more luck if you can get to a hobby shop in person......it’s tough trying to order on-line, sight un-seen, to match paint colours....


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

If you really want to match, find an automotive paint supply shop. They will custom match it for you and put it in a spray can. I've done a few that way, usually about $30 for a can. Seems high until you consider how many off the shelf cans you might go through before your happy with it... If ever. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You might not need an exact match. In the real world the paint on the trains fades after years outside so there could be minor color variations on the rolling stock.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

peter havriluk said:


> Does anyone know of a rattle-can paint that would impersonate PRR Tuscan red? I have a bottle of Floquil I've had for a bunch of years, but using it means an airbrush, a 'barrier' sealcoat applied first, a regular character-building journey prefer not to take.
> 
> Thanks, folks.


Peter;

I don't know about Pensy tuscan red" but Tamiya XF-9 "Hull Red" make a good "boxcar red." color. I use Tamiya liquid paint in jars, but they do also make it in rattle cans. The liquid paint is alcohol based, so no "barrier coat" would be required, as with the lacquer-based Floquil. I own a very nice Pacshe' dual action airbrush, but I do most of my airbrushing with a little ten-dollar airbrush from Harbor freight. Maybe it's time for you to get an airbrush? The bricks of Seattle Union Station in the first photo are painted with Tamiya XF-9 Hull Red sprayed through the $10 Airbrush in the second photo.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## peter havriluk (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks very much. I was planning a hobby store trip, all the more reason to go. I think I set up a question hard to reply to, all those dull reds are very much alike, as I think Tuscan red ain't too far from boxcar red and a rattle-can Tamiya XF9 might be more like boxcar red, but seeing as those two railroad reds are so alike, a personal eyeballs-on is needed. Sure would be nice. I've use a zillion Tamiya rattle-cans. 

Much obliged for the lead. I'll reply more after the hobby store trip. 

Thanks!


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I prefer Scalecoat paints. I mostly use cans even though I have an airbrush, I've had major issues with it often enough to prefer the simplicity of shake-and-spray.


----------



## peter havriluk (Mar 31, 2020)

New world out there...not in my consciousness was Scalecoat paint. Very much obliged. All the colors I could ever want. Just gotta pay for them. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And the color “Tuscan” can vary....a lot!


----------



## peter havriluk (Mar 31, 2020)

Point well made. I don't use any model as a color authority, as these picture sure confirm. My mind's eye agrees with the PRR model pictured. And that's where the discussion might come to its end: "That looks about right". I'll find out tomorrow about the Tamiya Hull Red. 

My cost-benefit calculator choked when it encountered the price-plus-postage cost of a rattle-can of Scalecoat II at twenty bucks. The cheapskate in me shivers. No retailer near me sells the stuff. 

If the Tamiya doesn't look usable, I'll see if my local True Value railroad paint department can offer up some kind of Rustoleum. Just used some on a pistachio-green freight car and it covered well and smooth, no sags, detail survived nicely. 

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Hobbyconsignments_2 on Ebay carries much model paint. Ask Bill if he has it.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I cant speak about PRR Tuscan Red availability even though I have quite few locos in that name and color. Also their green, whatever its called. I can speak from experience with rattle cans from 'Krylon' brand. I've been using them for years now with well above average Sucess. Matte and/or satin black are great on steam locos. Can always be found at Wallymart, if not at True Value Hrdwre... 
Not a fan of Rustoleum '2x' on/for trains though. Boy that stuff goes on thick and fast. Scenery coverage? Absolutely. Sprays at any angle too.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I'm not a fan of rattle cans of any brand for fine work like painting a loco. As you say, for scenery and large areas, they're good, but for my models, I use an airbrush.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have used rattle cans for rolling stock, which they work fine on, but maybe not for locos......


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Scalecoat II Spray paint...









2012 - Scalecoat II Tuscan Red 6 oz. Spray Can






www.minutemanscalemodels.com


----------

